# Number of days saved eggs viable.



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I am down here in La. Watching the weather. Ya'll know what I'm talking about. I expect to lose electricity some times Wednesday and maybe not get service restored for 5 or 6 days. 

That being said:

I started saving eggs Saturday August 25th. Presently the eggs are being kept in my home air conditioned at 73* - 75*. Of course if electricity goes out that temp will rise to mid 80s. No way can I start them in the incubator until I see if I have power or not. 

I have generators, but no way can I commit to running it 24/7 for the incubator, fuel supply will become an issue almost immediately. Even having 75 gallons of generator fuel available. My experience with hurricanes katrina, rita, gustav and ike, fuel will always be an issue.

So eggs saved like this, how long will they remain viable?


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

I dont have an answer for you but how are you doing????


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I have had a hen collect 2 weeks worth of eggs.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

hollyosborn said:


> I dont have an answer for you but how are you doing????


Doing fine. Slight damage to trees and fences. Under threat of flood but didn't happen.
Eggs went in the incubator Saturday.


----------



## chickenhouse4 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm a new at this but expect my fertile eggs will be here tomorrow or Wednesday.my incubator is set up,it's 99.5 degrees with 58% humidity. Never done this got any advise???


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

*twentynine:* The standard reply to this question is usually 10 days but I have had some a bit older hatch out just fine. A persnickety hen of mine was laying her eggs under the riding mower for 21+ days. All were hers and most hatched out. Good luck. 
*chickenhouse4:* sounds like you're off to a good start, watch humidity and temp every day. Keep kids and pets away from the plug and the controls of your incubator, and may the hatching forces be with you.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

After an egg is laid it can sit out for up to 7 days before putting it in the incubator while keeping fertility. But realize that the hatch rate gets lower each day. 

As far as advice. I would just keep a close eye on the temperature and humidity. Open as few times as possible.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

anderson8505 said:


> chickenhouse4: sounds like you're off to a good start, watch humidity and temp every day. *Keep kids and pets away from the plug and the controls of your incubator*, and may the hatching forces be with you.


And you point this out specifically because....... ??


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

twentynine said:


> .....So eggs saved like this, how long will they remain viable?


Hope ALL is well now that the storm has passed! If you can keep fertile eggs cool and dry they will keep much longer than you might think....I have personally kept them for a full month (at ideal temps 45F) and still managed to get a 70% hatch! Most people can't keep them cool enough and at 75-80F they will NOT last as long....maybe 2 weeks (14 days tops). Good luck down there and happy hatching!!!


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Hope ALL is well now that the storm has passed! If you can keep fertile eggs cool and dry they will keep much longer than you might think....I have personally kept them for a full month (at ideal temps 45F) and still managed to get a 70% hatch! Most people can't keep them cool enough and at 75-80F they will NOT last as long....maybe 2 weeks (14 days tops). Good luck down there and happy hatching!!!


Yes! All is well!

Storm damage and flooding bypassed my extended family-- mostly. Just got finished this morning doing the last of the roof repair at my daughter's home.

I have another thread going in this section of the forum--- started the eggs last Saturday AM.


----------

